# Some Remedies for a Remedy



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2012)

So I got a nice little project land in my lap awhile back that needed some remedies applied, it's a Lamson made Remedy gyuto. 

The remedies that were prescribed and administered were blade thinning (see details below), hidden tang conversion, & rehandling. 

This would have been a pretty straight forward refurb except for two issues. The first is that the blade has a decent overgrind strip on the right side where it appears that the blade was refinished after the mark was lasered on. There's a hollowed out section from spine to edge in just this section. I did my best to even the face of the blade out but I couldn't add steel where it had been removed so some evidence still exists. The second issue nearly kicked my ass, the bolster is whacked out, it was shorter on one side than the other and more or less uneven in every direction. This might not have been that big of a deal if I was applying scales but in this case I was putting a squared up block of wood up against these things. As with the blade I did my best to make this look as good as possible where there was little to work with and again some evidence still remains of the factory imperfection.


*Blade Thinning stats*:

Before 
Spine (handle to tip) - .70" , .72" , .20"

Edge (handle to tip) - .13" , .13" , .11"

After
Spine (handle to tip) - . 63" , .60" , .09"

Edge (handle to tip) - .06" , .05" , .05"



*Handle*:Two toned straight grain ironwood (from BurlSource)
Copper bolster spacer
Copper & nickel silver mosaic pin
Converted full tang to hidden



The customer saw potential in this knife and I hoped that I saw it realized. 


Here's some pictures.....

BEFORE







AFTER







BEFORE






AFTER












BEFORE






AFTER







BEFORE






AFTER












BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## markenki (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks great! I love the hidden tang conversion!


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 24, 2012)

i think it looks great!


----------



## Twistington (Aug 24, 2012)

Really nice execution!


----------



## schanop (Aug 24, 2012)

Especially loving this after:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2012)

schanop said:


> Especially loving this after:




Let me tell you that this mark is D_E_E_P set into that blade.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 24, 2012)

WoW!
Very clean and beautiful work Dave.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 24, 2012)

The handle came out great! I love that little hit of copper next to the bolster, and shape is an enormous improvement!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 24, 2012)

dang! Dave works miracles! you've truly remedied my remedy.

edit: I still can't believe how awesome it looks.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always thought the Remedy handles didn't have enough curvature...this looks much better!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay, Dave, you've 'detoxed' the Addict, and now found a 'remedy' for the Remedy, so will you be 'fixing' Artifexes and 'replying' to Ultimatums?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Okay, Dave, you've 'detoxed' the Addict, and now found a 'remedy' for the Remedy, so will you be 'fixing' Artifexes and 'replying' to Ultimatums?



LOL, you never know....


----------



## obtuse (Aug 25, 2012)

Still looking at the pics  The mosaic pin is a nice touch, I didn't expect that.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 25, 2012)

Great work Dave. Who says you can't shine up a turd?
Seriously though, I have an ultimatum in 19C27 that really needs some work. I love the properties of the steel. It seems like a good HT, definitely just needs some love. Happy to see you do this!


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow beautiful work Dave!.... If the knives looked that nice straight from the factory... Factory... Factoryyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 25, 2012)

Well done...and stating the obvious, a marked improvement.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice work as always Dave. I feel very fortunate to have one of the few Addicts that you fixed up real nice before you realized they were more trouble than they were worth. Thanks again!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words folks.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 29, 2012)

I received the knife today. pictures don't do it justice. amazing job Dave! you are way too modest, what factory defects? I think you fixed everything.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2012)

obtuse said:


> I received the knife today. pictures don't do it justice. amazing job Dave! you are way too modest, what factory defects? I think you fixed everything.




I'm glad to hear that you like it Aaron and I hope that it kicks butt for you for a long time.


----------

